# Favourite Shoes?



## CaseyR (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone have a favorite pair of shoes right now?  Those of us who love our shoes probably have quite a collection to choose from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyway, I'll start off the thread with my current favorite at the moment; they're 6" Alba heels that I bought online (gotta love the design lol).  As much as I love these, I'll admit that I've stumbled in them at least once!  hah.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

This probably isn't the kind of response you're looking for.  I have a pair of Bogs winter shoes the upper is made of neoprene, they are waterproof yet breathable, and they have a really good non-slip rubber sole.  They're warm, comfortable, practical, and look decent with jeans - quite possibly the best shoes I have ever owned.  Every girl in a colder climate should have these.  They're 5 years old and due for replacement and it doesn't look like this particular shoe is still available so I'm kind of heartbroken.


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

i got these gorgeous strappy heels from Bebe (on sale....yay!)  over the winter and i totally LOVE them!!!!!


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annatomical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This probably isn't the kind of response you're looking for.  I have a pair of Bogs winter shoes the upper is made of neoprene, they are waterproof yet breathable, and they have a really good non-slip rubber sole.  They're warm, comfortable, practical, and look decent with jeans - quite possibly the best shoes I have ever owned.  Every girl in a colder climate should have these.  They're 5 years old and due for replacement and it doesn't look like this particular shoe is still available so I'm kind of heartbroken.
Cool!  Five years is pretty impressive,  I think the most I've ever gotten out of anything I've worn out and about on a day-to-day basis is about two years (those were Doc Martens).  I have the worst luck! hah

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got these gorgeous strappy heels from Bebe (on sale....yay!)  over the winter and i totally LOVE them!!!!!




Love these!  I had a pair of zip-up black strappy cage heels that I used to wear quite a bit, but the zipper actually ripped off one weekend (talk about an awkward moment lol).  I keep debating about getting them repaired, or maybe just getting another pair like these when there's a decent sale around here.


----------



## davie (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love these!  I had a pair of zip-up black strappy cage heels that I used to wear quite a bit, but the zipper actually ripped off one weekend (talk about an awkward moment lol).  I keep debating about getting them repaired, or maybe just getting another pair like these when there's a decent sale around here.

omg...don't you just hate those public shoe malfunctions....  particularly with heels because you just can't fake it with them.  Also, I totally hate when a fav pair of shoes break.... its so sad.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Apr 8, 2014)

> > Â  Love these!Â  I had a pair of zip-up black strappy cage heels that I used to wear quite a bit, but the zipper actually ripped off one weekend (talk about an awkward moment lol).Â  I keep debating about getting them repaired, or maybe just getting another pair like these when there's a decent sale around here.
> 
> 
> omg...don't you just hate those public shoe malfunctions....Â  particularly with heels because you just can't fake it with them.Â  Also, I totally hate when a fav pair of shoes break.... its so sad.


I had a platform sandal completely separate the sandal from the platform while out one night. Time to go home.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
omg...don't you just hate those public shoe malfunctions....  particularly with heels because you just can't fake it with them.  Also, I totally hate when a fav pair of shoes break.... its so sad.
Totally!  I definitely learned the hard way to bring a spare pair of flats! (As annoying as it may be) lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had a platform sandal completely separate the sandal from the platform while out one night. Time to go home.
Ouch!  I'll admit in desperation I've tried crazy glue to fix mine a couple of times.  It worked (for a day or two).. They say shoe repair is a dying profession these days; I could definitely keep it going with my misadventures hah


----------



## davie (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally!  I definitely learned the hard way to bring a spare pair of flats! (As annoying as it may be) lol

That is definitely a great idea....thinking ahead like that is not sometimes my strong suit! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimsuebob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had a platform sandal completely separate the sandal from the platform while out one night. Time to go home.

Yeah....that is definitely a problem!  I've had a few instances with strappy sandals - but mostly with the straps breaking loose.  I've done some creative repair jobs - once I used a twisty tie and another time a safely pin... creative, but not very cute... lol


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is definitely a great idea....thinking ahead like that is not sometimes my strong suit! lol

Yeah....that is definitely a problem!  I've had a few instances with strappy sandals - but mostly with the straps breaking loose.  I've done some creative repair jobs - once I used a twisty tie and another time a safely pin... creative, but not very cute... lol
Me either lol I only started bringing backups after working an event last year wearing those 6" ones.. By late in the evening I was so much pain that I opted for my bare stocking feet.  Luckily the club's crowd wasn't too particular that night hah


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm obsessed with riding boots - just ordered my 2nd pair of these. The last pair lasted 2 years. They're Aeros Elite Tall Boot by Ovation. Very durable and also extremely fashionable. They can be paired with a cute dress and a coat to look instantly stylish. Soon though, I'll likely have to start looking for a chic pair of booties as the warm weather approaches.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitzglam10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm obsessed with riding boots - just ordered my 2nd pair of these. The last pair lasted 2 years. They're Aeros Elite Tall Boot by Ovation. Very durable and also extremely fashionable. They can be paired with a cute dress and a coat to look instantly stylish. Soon though, I'll likely have to start looking for a chic pair of booties as the warm weather approaches.




Awesome!  I love the length and style of those.  Boots are something I really need to invest in.  Despite living in Canada, I'll wear shoes all winter; it's a really bad habit lol The summer ones look really nice too.  Maybe it's time for me to go shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glitzglam10 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  I love the length and style of those.  Boots are something I really need to invest in.  Despite living in Canada, I'll wear shoes all winter; it's a really bad habit lol The summer ones look really nice too.  Maybe it's time for me to go shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes, you totally should! For the longest time I would wear just shoes, or cheap Forever 21 boots that would break in a matter of weeks. A nice pair of leather riding boots are super durable, last forever, and are stylish. I'd say definitely worth investing in. There are many high-quality mock riding boots out there, but I find that authentic riding boots last the longest.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 12, 2014)

My favorite pair of shoes is my combat boots. They're only practical for Winter, but I wish I could wear them all year. The sole also split about a month ago, so this was their last Winter. I need to make a trip to the Army/Navy Surplus Store. Combat boots are the most comfortable things I have ever worn on my feet.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 12, 2014)

OK, so I don't wear heels or anything flash like that but, I do love skate shoes, like DC and supras. Supras are like the most awesome style of hightopps and DCs are your classic skater hip hop style shoes, really cummfy and durabale.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

my poor baby chuck slip ons! i've had them for 10+ years and washed them a billion times.i do love them so.they aren't very photogenic! haha


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 12, 2014)

> my poor baby chuck slip ons! i've had them for 10+ years and washed them a billion times.i do love them so.they aren't very photogenic! haha


 I like them a lot. They are well, loved.  good on you. ;-)


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

haha! that they are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> high five babe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Apr 12, 2014)

I have this pair of Prada heels. I usually don't spend much on shoes, but these were to die for! I love them!


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 12, 2014)

> haha! that they are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> high five babe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 High five back at ya girly!!! X


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have this pair of Prada heels. I usually don't spend much on shoes, but these were to die for! I love them!
ooh.those are ridiculous.please tell me you walk around with only those on.


----------



## Deareux (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooh.those are ridiculous.please tell me you walk around with only those on.
Oh, I do.

I do.


----------



## honeybee7 (Apr 12, 2014)

i knew you did.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glitzglam10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you totally should! For the longest time I would wear just shoes, or cheap Forever 21 boots that would break in a matter of weeks. A nice pair of leather riding boots are super durable, last forever, and are stylish. I'd say definitely worth investing in. There are many high-quality mock riding boots out there, but I find that authentic riding boots last the longest.
I'm sold! hah (I don't need much convincing at times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite pair of shoes is my combat boots. They're only practical for Winter, but I wish I could wear them all year. The sole also split about a month ago, so this was their last Winter. I need to make a trip to the Army/Navy Surplus Store. Combat boots are the most comfortable things I have ever worn on my feet.
Nice!  I've always liked the look of them too.  This thread is really getting me into boot shopping at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OK, so I don't wear heels or anything flash like that but, I do love skate shoes, like DC and supras. Supras are like the most awesome style of hightopps and DCs are your classic skater hip hop style shoes, really cummfy and durabale. 
Hightops are awesome!  Back in the day, they were all I ever wore to school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my poor baby chuck slip ons! i've had them for 10+ years and washed them a billion times.i do love them so.they aren't very photogenic! haha


10 years is quite impressive.  I've had a number of pairs of Chucks, but only get a year or so  usually.  I'm one of those people that likes to walk pretty much everywhere so I have a bit of a habit of destroying shoes too at times lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have this pair of Prada heels. I usually don't spend much on shoes, but these were to die for! I love them!
I am super-envious at the moment lol


----------



## CaseyR (May 22, 2014)

Found a photo of my old cage heels.  I LOVED these until the zipper ripped off, literally    They we're actually pretty comfortable, too.  I'm tempted to see if somewhere can fix them, but the heel seems to be coming loose on one too.. I'm afraid of how much that would cost lol


----------



## icanmakeyouicecream (May 23, 2014)

I'm wearing these loads at the moment. Pink glitter Toms! They are adorable.


----------



## CaseyR (May 23, 2014)

icanmakeyouicecream said:


> I'm wearing these loads at the moment. Pink glitter Toms! They are adorable.


Love those!  They look really comfortable too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icanmakeyouicecream (May 23, 2014)

Oh they are, feels like I'm wearing slippers!


----------



## CaseyR (May 23, 2014)

icanmakeyouicecream said:


> Oh they are, feels like I'm wearing slippers!


Awesome!  I totally need to get a pair of these!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 11, 2014)

Girl, they totally look like they have my name on them... Where did you steal them from??? Lol just kidding. Haha

But they look like, so comfy, so stylish, so pretty, and super casual yet formal at the same time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...Hope that made sense... Lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

I love comfortable shoes! I walk around alot. I have a small collection of Vans, Converse, Nike woman. Heels are reserved for balls and dinners!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karly65 (Jun 22, 2014)

My J-41 Deva Sport Sandals. I'm a sucker for Mary Jane style shoes and these came up last summer when I was searching for dressy MJs on Amazon. They've been on my wish list since then. I found them at DSW 2 months ago for $30 cheaper than what Amazon had them for.

If I would have known they were as comfortable as they are and that I would wear them all the time, I would have paid full price for them last summer.


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I love comfortable shoes! I walk around alot. I have a small collection of Vans, Converse, Nike woman. Heels are reserved for balls and dinners!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've definitely shelved some of my less comfortable shoes for more special occasions.  I'm much more into comfortable shoes these days than I use too! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Karly65 said:


> My J-41 Deva Sport Sandals. I'm a sucker for Mary Jane style shoes and these came up last summer when I was searching for dressy MJs on Amazon. They've been on my wish list since then. I found them at DSW 2 months ago for $30 cheaper than what Amazon had them for.
> 
> If I would have known they were as comfortable as they are and that I would wear them all the time, I would have paid full price for them last summer.


Love the style of these!  They look really nice too, and could go with just about anything!  Cool stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alsebest (Jun 30, 2014)

my favorite shoes are always summer sandals and wedges!!


----------



## CaseyR (Jun 30, 2014)

alsebest said:


> my favorite shoes are always summer sandals and wedges!!
> 
> I definitely love my sandals! I really need to invest in a good pair soon. I buy all the discount ones from places like Claire's and Ardene's which I seem to always break super-fast lol


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 26, 2014)

I have quite a broad taste when it comes to shoes, yet I’m very picky.

- I love my Spiked Lita boots by Jeffrey Campell (black ones with rivets), along with some of his other boots; I probably won’t be getting more though, as they doesn’t really fit for most occasions.
- The Bianca Brushed Calf Leather Pumps by Louboutin (red and black ones) are, in my opinion the sexiest shoes ever made.
- The Oriana sandals by Dolce Vita (brown ones) are beautiful for everyday outfits.
- Valentino Rockstud T-Strap Pumps (beige ones).
- Caddie Mixed Media Sandal by Sole Society (animal print ones).


----------



## slinka (Jul 26, 2014)

My current favorites are my "Salem" boots by Unif. But jeez...I also have an amazing pair....like art, they are- I they're buy Jeffery Campbell....ugh what are they called? Oh, I think the "Luv U" shoe or something. Love them- although they are definitely made for walking on flat, stable surfaces in.


----------



## CaseyR (Jul 26, 2014)

LikePuzzlePieces said:


> I have quite a broad taste when it comes to shoes, yet I’m very picky.
> 
> - I love my Spiked Lita boots by Jeffrey Campell (black ones with rivets), along with some of his other boots; I probably won’t be getting more though, as they doesn’t really fit for most occasions.
> 
> ...


All of these are gorgeous; I totally want to go out and buy all of them! lol Maybe it's time to fill my large walk-in closet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



slinka said:


> My current favorites are my "Salem" boots by Unif. But jeez...I also have an amazing pair....like art, they are- I they're buy Jeffery Campbell....ugh what are they called? Oh, I think the "Luv U" shoe or something. Love them- although they are definitely made for walking on flat, stable surfaces in.


Somehow, I'm not familiar with Jeffrey Campbell; apparently I love under a rock (I'll blame it on being Canadian! hah).  Totally love these designs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HeleneAmen (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw all the post here and got all the nice collections of shoes. All images of shoe posted here is really nice and but I want the some different colors for shoes like golden and silver. I want that shoe for my wedding that will be matched with my wedding dress.


----------



## Allison H (Sep 4, 2014)

icanmakeyouicecream said:


> I'm wearing these loads at the moment. Pink glitter Toms! They are adorable.


These shoes are so cute! I personally don't own any, but I just bought a red pair (exactly like your sparkly pair) for my daughter. So adorable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dion90 (Sep 25, 2014)

I just buy shoes at one online store...I love and like it...This is link so you can see that shoes

http://www.amazon.com/Nine-West-Womens-Arivaderci-Nubuck/dp/B00KMG50T8

cheer


----------

